
Founder Institute Expands To Seattle - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/27/founder-institute-expands-to-seattle/
======
matthewer
I wonder why none of these incubators/schools come to NYC? It is the 2nd
largest tech scene in the US. It would seem obvious.

